# Prevacid effects



## 14244 (May 28, 2006)

I just started taking Prevacid for my hiatis hernia, 3rd drug (pantaloc and pariot) didn't do much. the prevacid seems much better but it really makes me feel tired and light headed. Has anyone experienced this??


----------

